# My cat flap door is too stiff for kittens to open.



## choolip (Mar 9, 2011)

Hoping someone on here can help me with this situation.

my two 7 month old kittens love to roam in the garden but what with the cold weather and having the backdoor open it was getting a bit too cold.

i fitted a 4 way locking cat flap at the weekend and thought that as they have a hooded loo they would take to the cat flap quite quickly.

i done what was suggested in the instructions by holding the door open with a bit of masking tape for a couple of days, and they seemed fine jumping in and out. now that i have taken the tape away so that the door is closed, it seems to stiff for them to open. the magnet that holds the door shut is very stiff and i'm not sure what to do as this is now putting them off from using it.

should i remove the magnet for a couple of weeks?? on the manufacture website it says that it will loosen over time with use.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd leave it locked for a few more month at least hun. 7 months is a little too young to be letting little ones out. Unless of course it's into a secure run.

Once they are older and you try again, maybe a bit of masking tape over the magnet would help?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is it the magnetic bit itself that is a bit stiff, or the hinge? Could try a tiny squirt of WD40 I guess, or I agree with Aurelia about the masking tape. I have a magnetic flap, but long ago gave up using the magnetic catch so mine is permanently taped down. I 'taught ' the kittens by putting them outside then waving their favourite feather waggler toy inside....they soon pushed through that flap!


----------



## choolip (Mar 9, 2011)

it is the actual magnet that catches when the door closes. I will try putting masking tape over the lower part of the door when i get in from work and see how that goes. a friend has told me that out can take out the magnetic strip that sits in the door and i should keep that off until the magnet wears off a bit or they get stronger.

i feel so sorry for them coz they really enjoy going into the garden and exploring. i feel better knowing theya re getting some nice fresh clean air too lol.

thanks for the advice i will put it to practice asap


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Are they going out into a pen hun? Only I would really really strongly recommend you keep them in for a couple/few more months for their own safety.


----------



## choolip (Mar 9, 2011)

No they're not going into a run, just an enclosed garden. the two vets i have seen whilst having their injections etc said it was perfectly fine once they were spayed and undersupervision for the first few months until they got confident to explore themselves.

i sit out in the garden with them whilst having a cuppa etc. They never go out alone, but i have been going outside before them so that they follow me out through the cat flap door, but alas!!

i will try that masking tape idea which was mentioned.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aye vets do say that unfortunately. I'd like to think it's ignorance more than pound signs though.

It's not just about being vaccinated or neutered hun. Kittens are not mature enough to handle the outdoors that young, some will never be mature enough.

Other dangers out there for kittens are:

Foxes
Roads
People (hurting animals for kicks)
Poison
Even birds of prey in certain parts of the country
Older cats, toms in particular are capable of killing a kitten never mind an adult tom on his territory.

All of these things will of course bring in revenue for a vet 

Kittens are naturally curious and need to learn from safer exercises around the home before trying them outdoors.

For instance a kitten jumping off a unit in the home lands awkwardly. It hurts, but they learn to either land properly or not to do it again. If a kitten hasn't had such lessons indoors their first experience of something like that could be jumping off a garage roof, or worse the roof of your house  Obviously this could have much more serious consequences.

These are just examples, and no not all kittens become the victim of any of these things. But I personally feel to give them the best start in life we should be just a bit more cautious. Unless a cat has previously ventured outside they don't NEED or want to go out. They are just curious about what's behind the door. They can't miss what they've never known. Even cats/kittens that have previously experienced the outdoors can adjust and enjoy indoor living too.


----------

